# Sabre campers by Palomino



## sabre (May 10, 2009)

Does anyone have a Sabre camper? We just bought one and love it but we haven't seen one out there anywhere. Great product for the money!


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Have not heard of the sabre models. Are they 5th wheels or trailers? Which one do you have?


----------



## sabre (May 10, 2009)

both travel trailers and fifth wheels. we have a fifth wheel.


----------



## bobvaughn (Sep 26, 2008)

*Sabre Fifth Wheel*

We almost bought one...I had been looking at them for quiet a while and I found the REDS floor plan and went to talk to the dealer...I had done my home work and was about 75% convinced that I was going to leave there a proud owner....but about 10 minutes into the negotations I could not get away from the salesman fast enough.....I worked for an RV dealer one time and have owned 7 rv's and I have never met a more pushy salesman before.....I thought there must be something wrong with the unit and thats why he was pushing so hard to get us to sign on the dotted line.....We finally got up and walked out...:bang:


----------



## cbrock52 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Also Looking*

My friend and I have been looking at the Sabre and fell in love with it. We have to sell our Citation with a bunk house in excellet condition before we can make the purchase. However I will say we are in the New England area and have not seen any since we saw the one at the RV show. We researched and found they are mostly out west and are very popular and well made. I am excited to get ours for next years camping. I don't know if that helped any but thought I would share


----------



## djlutt (Aug 20, 2009)

We are looking at a 32BHTS on line but the only "local" dealer (50 miles away) doesn't have one in stock. We don't see the need of the second bath, would prefer extra storage. Does anyone have this model? What is the storage like?


----------



## r3rjr (Aug 13, 2009)

bobvaughn said:


> We almost bought one...I had been looking at them for quiet a while and I found the REDS floor plan and went to talk to the dealer...I had done my home work and was about 75% convinced that I was going to leave there a proud owner....but about 10 minutes into the negotations I could not get away from the salesman fast enough.....I worked for an RV dealer one time and have owned 7 rv's and I have never met a more pushy salesman before.....I thought there must be something wrong with the unit and thats why he was pushing so hard to get us to sign on the dotted line.....We finally got up and walked out...:bang:


Sorry to hear about your experience w/ a salesperson. Like buying a new car. Ughhh I am pleased that the salespeople at out local sales were not pushy. They even said to come out at night after they were closed and sit in the camper. They don't lock up! Which I found odd, but also nice. Must be a very trustworthy area.

Anyways, so to go off topic of 1st post. 
Palomino has been very helpful in solving problems and sending out minor replacement parts.


----------

